# Overland Motorhome



## towsrus (Jul 25, 2003)

I am in need of collision parts for a 1990 Overland 38'Coach Model# V-815-1. Damage is extensive but repairable. I understand they went out of business in 1992 and Fleetwood bought them out, however Fleetwood sayes they do not make parts for them. I am looking to find maybe a wrecked or salvaged coach that I can obtain the parts needed. If anyone knows of such a unit please let me know. My name is Roy and I can be reached at 1-877-789-5257 toll free. Thanks in advance.


----------



## overland (Sep 29, 2011)

motorhome parts

Hi I have a 1990 overland motorhome i'm parting out


----------



## cougarkid (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking for gold colored shower faucet and showerhead in good condition.  Mine are kind-off scraped up.


----------



## wessass1 (Nov 29, 2011)

parts



			
				overland;74458 said:
			
		

> Hi I have a 1990 overland motorhome i'm parting out


 

I need a passenger side front windshield if you have it.


----------



## jeff0260 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello I have a 1988 overland motorhome and Iam in search of a rear red brakelight lense,can anyone help me in locating one.


----------



## ed gilmore (Jan 22, 2016)

towsrus said:


> I am in need of collision parts for a 1990 Overland 38'Coach Model# V-815-1. Damage is extensive but repairable. I understand they went out of business in 1992 and Fleetwood bought them out, however Fleetwood sayes they do not make parts for them. I am looking to find maybe a wrecked or salvaged coach that I can obtain the parts needed. If anyone knows of such a unit please let me know. My name is Roy and I can be reached at 1-877-789-5257 toll free. Thanks in advance.


CK. COLAW RV SALVAGE  CHESTERFIELD ,MO.  BIG OUTFIT


----------

